
The New American Homeless - jawns
https://newrepublic.com/article/154618/new-american-homeless-housing-insecurity-richest-cities
======
honksillet
This is _not_ a representative example of the average homeless person in the
average American city. The first, second and third fundamental barriers that
most homeless people face are substance abuse (opioids, meth, severe alcohol
abuse). Everything else (ie mental illness, low income house availability) are
second order issues.

